

The MP3 Experiment - frisco
http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/05/28/the-mp3-experiment/

======
mahmud
The internet is not killing our culture, it amplifies it. That was beautiful.

Should push come to shove, I could imagine an "improv" that begins: "at
4:00AM, gather around the Bastille" ..

No ad agency or paid minion could muster the force that is "Internet People";
from Improv Everywhere, to Anonymous.

+1 to humanity.

~~~
Adlai
Reminds me of a quote that was on the iGoogle page just a few days ago:

 _The Internet is like alcohol in some sense. It accentuates what you would do
anyway. If you want to be a loner, you can be more alone. If you want to
connect, it makes it easier to connect._ \-- Esther Dyson

We're only just starting to find ways to connect over the internet. I suspect
that there will only be more examples of things like IE as connectivity
spreads.

------
zck
I've been to several of Improv Everywhere's events. They're always amusing.
Half of the fun is doing something you know is unusual, and will have a cool
effect when you look at the video later. It's an odd feeling to break out of
normal behavior like that.

~~~
mahmud
Try to beak out of normal behavior often, on your own; you might like it :-)

~~~
zck
There'd be no point to it, at least for this kind of breaking out of normal
behavior. By "point", I mean the kinds of things I've done at IE events are
not the kinds of things that would be enjoyable to do alone. Compare it to
going to a pro football game -- it's fun! But you can't recreate that
experience on your own, as touch football in your backyard isn't the same.

Of course, I'm not arguing for following the crowd blindly.

------
s-phi-nl
This is an interesting experiment in human coordination. Everyone heard the
same instructions at the same time, but no one heard the instructions given to
anyone else. This is a combination of coordination by an omniscient director
(the same voice directed everyone) and coordination by actors with limited
knowledge (no one could hear what the voice was saying to anyone else). I've
never really seen something that was a mix before.

